# Trabajar con El Corte Inglés



## canomi (24 May 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos los burbujistas,

Aprovecho para presentarme en este mi primer hilo. Soy un jovén emprendedor de 33 años residente en Madrid. Despues de leer compulsivamente vuestros foros, blogs, etc.... me he animado a realizar una consulta en general.

Hace unos meses creé una comercializadora para Madrid, cuyo fin era abrir el mercado en la capital de los productos resultantes de la actividad de un par de empresas familiares. El caso es que, con uno de ellos, me ha surgido la posibilidad de comercializarlo a través de Bricor (Grupo "El Corte Inglés"), y me gustaría saber si alguien ha trabajado con ellos. Lo cierto , reconozco que me da miedo, es que tienen fama de exprimir mucho a los proveedores y no me gustaría que esto perjudicara el equilibrio de cualquiera de nuestras empresas.

Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## avioneti (24 May 2011)

Conozco compañeros con empresa que trabajan para ellos. Lo de exprimir al proveedor es relativo. Exprimirán hasta donde te dejes exprimir. 

Mientras el corte inglés no sea el 90 % de tus ingresos y diversifiques, ¿que problema y miedo puedes tener a un nuevo cliente importante que te va ayudar a comercializar tus productos?

Un saludo


----------



## canomi (24 May 2011)

Pues me preocupar, al intentar estar "a la altura", no lo tengo claro. Creo que es un miedo razonable. Evidentemente siempre quedar esperar a la negociación apra sacar algo en claro. Creo que algo de "miedo escénico" acuñado por Valdano :XX:


----------



## automono (25 May 2011)

Ojo con estos gigantes, que aguantar la rueda de sus pagos es dura...
Otra cosa, dejar cerrado el tema de devoluciones y abonos, porque, muchas veces, suelen hacer (leroy merlin lo hacía con un proveedor al que también le compro), te piden 200 productos, tu los entregas en perfecto estado, al mes y medio, de pasar por 20 mozos que pasan de todo, la mitad lo estropean, y te hacen a tí responsable y te tienes que tragar el marron


----------



## catañol (25 May 2011)

Trata de decir que tipo de producto es, de todas formas lo tienes negro, el trato será desagradable, te exprimirán, te devolverán roto la mitad de lo comprado y te exigirán a nivel logístico y administrativo tal cantidad de estupideces que te volverás loco.
Son los reyes de la burocracia tanto en compra como en tienda, fíjate cuando acudes a un centro para cambiar o devolver algo... pues con el proveedor multiplica por diez.
Tienen números para todo, ah y no se te ocurra retrasarte con un pedido...
Piensa en las marcas por ej. de ropa o calzado que han estado presentes allí, y al final ya no están porqué tiene sus propios locales etc... 
Finalmente tendrás que soportar al jefecillo de dept. de turno y sus broncas.
Es un claro ejemplo de empresa vetusta piramidal o sea otra burbuja que nadie desea que explote.


----------



## canomi (25 May 2011)

Gracias a por la opiniones vertidas hasta ahora. Se confirman en parte todos mis temores y veo que los entendéis. Estoy en la encrucijada porque, a priori, parece una oportunidad inigualable de utilizar a un gigante de esta índole como motor de ventas. Si embargo, como empresa familiar, entrar en esa política de devoluciones con desperfectos nos podría descuadrar, y de que manera, la estabilidad contable de la misma; y por ende nuestra solvencia para afrontar el futuro. 
Catañol, fabricamos complementos construtivos, como arcos, columnas, etc.


----------



## nandogle (25 May 2011)

canomi dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los burbujistas,
> 
> Aprovecho para presentarme en este mi primer hilo. Soy un jovén emprendedor de 33 años residente en Madrid. Despues de leer compulsivamente vuestros foros, blogs, etc.... me he animado a realizar una consulta en general.
> 
> ...



yo solo le vendo al corte ingles si tengo excedente de stok y no tengo almacén donde guardarlo. Con el corte inglés vas a gastar tanto tiempo en negociaciones , reclamaaciones y gestiones administrativas que solo te va a compensar para volumenes importantes.
Suerte


----------



## artemis (25 May 2011)

Yo tengo un conocido que tiene una queseria con cierto queso con DO bastante apreciado y escaso en el numero de queserias que tienen la DO, el famoso ECI le propuso ser su proveedor, y tras estudiar la condiciones les dijo que ni de coña, las exigencias del ECI suponian practicamente dedicarse solo a ellos, a parte de un precio de venta a ellos con muy poco margen de ganancia... al final otra queseria pico, y ahora vende el producto el ECI por el doble el precio por kilo de lo que lo vende mi conocido...


----------



## Mimolette (25 May 2011)

artemis dijo:


> Yo tengo un conocido que tiene una queseria con cierto queso con DO bastante apreciado y escaso en el numero de queserias que tienen la DO, el famoso ECI le propuso ser su proveedor, y tras estudiar la condiciones les dijo que ni de coña, las exigencias del ECI suponian practicamente dedicarse solo a ellos, a parte de un precio de venta a ellos con muy poco margen de ganancia... al final otra queseria pico, y ahora vende el producto el ECI por el doble el precio por kilo de lo que lo vende mi conocido...



Y la gente sigue yendo al CI a comprar porque es lo normal y porque desgraciadamente no tienen competencia.

Aquí un almacen con la atención al cliente del CI (que ha hecho de la prepotencia un arte) no duraría ni cinco minutos, se lo comerían vivo.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 May 2011)

Mala experiencia mía con IECISA y de conocidos en productos de alimentación con Corte Inglés.

No puedo dar datos y concreto; condiciones de mierda, pero, eso sí, cumplidores.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2011)

En el tipo de producto que llevas no te exprimiran en el precio pero si en las devoluciones
ya te vale ,porque como te hagan pedidos importantes y se los anulen(porque son los mas caros) te comeras el pedido,incluso despues de servirlo
En tu producto el problema seran las devoluciones


----------



## canomi (26 May 2011)

Tengo, gracias a vosotros, decidido en un 98% decidido el no trabajar con ellos. Dejo ese 2% de margen de duda para la negociación; Os contaré como sale la cosa. 

Saludos


----------



## canomi (26 May 2011)

señor lobo dijo:


> hay un proverbio que dice
> 
> haz negocios con los ricos y te haras pobre, y haz negocios con los pobres y te haras rico.
> 
> ...




Espero que el proverbio, al menos estadisticamente, se haga realidad, jeje. No obstante señor lobo me encanta relacionar los proverbios, sobre todo los orientales, con el día a día. No se es todo mas espiritual.


----------



## Discolo (26 May 2011)

Yo conoci a una jefa de compras del corteingles una tiparraca porqueyovalgista y prepotente de cojones la tia compreva para ella (al detalle) se creen que por meter en el email la mierda de firma les da algun poder especial para que nos bajemos los pantalones sra si lo quiere vale esto y si quiere regatear al mercadillo.


----------



## canomi (26 May 2011)

Se vé que le salístes díscolo a la jefa de compras, jajaja. Supongo que de este tipo de personas hay muchos.


----------



## romoro80 (31 May 2011)

Todos sabemos que el mejor sitio para trabajar no es el corte inglés , de todas formas tienes una estabilidad laboral que en estos días no es poca cosa.

_______________

seguros de coche


----------



## olympus1 (31 May 2011)

Voy poco pero me pone enfermo las miradas de los jefecillos de planta dominando con la mirada a las dependientas.


----------



## canomi (31 May 2011)

romoro80 dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el mejor sitio para trabajar no es el corte inglés , de todas formas tienes una estabilidad laboral que en estos días no es poca cosa.
> 
> _______________
> 
> seguros de coche



En cualquier caso sería para trabajar como proveedores, no para ellos. Pero si que he oido también que están algo puteadillos los currantes de allí.


----------



## nostramo (31 May 2011)

Como empresa familiar ni lo intentes te comeran vivo, si tienes algun retraso por minimo que sea la cagas, si el del camión ha pinchado o ha tenido un percance despidete de que te antiendan en el almacen central de distribución que tienen, al chofer le tendras que pagar una noche de hotel por diez minutos de retraso, y que no se duerma a la mañana siguiente, las condiciones son leoninas, y la chuleria de sus mandos intermedios no tiene parangon, aprendete lo de los pines que llevan en el ojal de la solapa de la chaqueta,que algunos lucen con un orgullo como si de divisas militares se tratara. 

Suerte parece un sector interesante, para los autopromotores.


----------



## canomi (1 Jun 2011)

Lo tengo descartado ya al 100%, tras una larga espera nos atendió la jefa de compras de producto (¡¡¡Tienen mas un jefe de compras, para según que cosas!!!) de Bricor. Las condiciones, efectívamente leoninas, pero lo que mas cala es la actitud de prepotencia mostrada por la señora en cuestión. El producto, según nos dejón entrever (mandamos presentaciones hará cosa de mes y medio), les ha encantado a sus técnicos, pero nos deja claro que debemos venderle nuestra alma corporativa.
En definitiva, no voy a dejar que esa gente ponga el peligro de algo que hemos creado y levantado con tanto esfuerzo. 
Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (1 Jun 2011)

Enhorabuena, has tomado la decisión correcta.
ECI tiene una sombra muy larga y un historial de estrangular a empleados y proveedores que da miedo. Yo ni me acercaría.


----------



## automono (1 Jun 2011)

Creo que ha sido por eso por lo que los "grandes" aguantan mejor la crisis, al igual que los gobiernos, ellos no se ajustan, ajustan a todo el mundo que tiene cogidos por los "huevos" con tal de seguir llevando su modelo de gestión y sus propios margenes, eso si, acosta del proveedor.
Ese modelo, llevado al extremo por Ikea y similares, en busca del trabajador semiesclavo indio, chino...


----------



## Sombra (7 Jun 2011)

Un hilo muy interesante. Para los que algún día emprenderemos estos post tienen su miga.
Gracias.


----------



## HUSKY (2 Jul 2011)

Buenas noches, os voy a contar una historia que seguro os sevira como leccion, a mi me sirvio:

Tengo un cliente que se dedica a carpinteria,contacto con Corte Igles, tuvieron una reunion y ECI expuso que pagaba a 90 dias F.F.

Mi cliente contestoliteral): yo a 90 dias no me levanto de la cama.

Los del ECI, dijeron que lo tenian que pensar, contestaron alos 15 dias, final=LE ESTAN PAGANDO TRANSFERENCIA 15 DIAS.

CONCLUSION: pon tus condiciones......


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

Hemos trabajado con el Corte Ingles durante varios años, son de los pocos empresas serias en España, no tendrás problemas en negociar los pagarés del Corte ingles si vos falta efectivo, hasta podrás imponer tus condiciones al Banco.
Lo compradores del El Corte Ingles son razonables, se puede hablar con ellos y puedes estudiar todos los facetas y posibles problemas antes de hacer un pedido.

No aceptas un pedido si no lo puedes entregar en condiciones y a tiempo, y si no estás seguro, rechaza el pedido, ellos respectan más un empresario que sabe limitarse, así siempre puedes volver a presentarles un producto más tarde.


----------



## Pat (2 Jul 2011)

señor lobo dijo:


> hay un proverbio que dice
> 
> haz negocios con los ricos y te haras pobre, y haz negocios con los pobres y te haras rico.
> 
> ...




Creo que Bill Gates empezó vendiendo a IBM


.


----------



## HUSKY (3 Jul 2011)

Pat dijo:


> Hemos trabajado con el Corte Ingles durante varios años, son de los pocos empresas serias en España, no tendrás problemas en negociar los pagarés del Corte ingles si vos falta efectivo, hasta podrás imponer tus condiciones al Banco.
> Lo compradores del El Corte Ingles son razonables, se puede hablar con ellos y puedes estudiar todos los facetas y posibles problemas antes de hacer un pedido.
> 
> No aceptas un pedido si no lo puedes entregar en condiciones y a tiempo, y si no estás seguro, rechaza el pedido, ellos respectan más un empresario que sabe limitarse, así siempre puedes volver a presentarles un producto más tarde.



Me das que pensar, precisamente estamos en tratos con ellos, si son serios, ,yo fabrico, todo es a traves de mi distribuidor, que ya trabaja para ellos, a ver como sale....


----------



## canomi (5 Jul 2011)

HUSKY dijo:


> Buenas noches, os voy a contar una historia que seguro os sevira como leccion, a mi me sirvio:
> 
> Tengo un cliente que se dedica a carpinteria,contacto con Corte Igles, tuvieron una reunion y ECI expuso que pagaba a 90 dias F.F.
> 
> ...



Puff, creo que esto me pilla _outside_, eres de los muy pocos que me dan una opinión favorable, no obstante gracias.

Por curiosidad, y si puedes decirlo aquí......que fabricas?


----------

